# What are my chances



## pink380

Hi

Just wondering what would my chances of having twins be

im 36, my auntie (mums sister) had twins, my grandmother (dads mum) had twins. My hubbys brother and sister are twins.

These are just the ones I know about.


----------



## Twin.Mommy

I know Im not going to give you the best answer because Im not sure but I do know Fraternal twins are hereditary and identical twins are spontanious.




"There are things that can increase your chances of having a multiple birth, including a mother being 30 or over when she conceives. For example, while there is a 3% chance of having a multiple birth at age 25-29, it increases to 4% at 30-34 years and almost 5% at 35-39 years. 
Other factors that can increase your chances of having twins include having a maternal family history of multiple births (fraternal), and of course, using fertility treatments (in vitro fertilization or fertility drugs). 

Your chance of having twins is also influenced by your race (multiples are more common in African Americans and least common in Hispanics and Asians), how many times you have been pregnant (the chance of having twins increases with each pregnancy), and whether or not you have had twins already. 

Keep in mind that statistics for birth rates and multiple births include all births, including those that were the result of fertility treatments and those that were spontaneous or 'natural'. So if you don't have any of the factors mentioned above that can increase your chance of having multiples, your chance is going to be a little less than 3%. The chance of having 'natural' fraternal twins is only about 1.7% or 1 in 60. The chances of having twins with the use of fertility treatments can be as high as 20-25%!

Of multiple births, the rate of fraternal twins has been increasing the most, and that makes sense since the chance of having fraternal twins is influenced by an advanced maternal age and the use of fertility treatments. 

The chance of having identical twins has remained steady, and is about 0.4% or 1 in 250"


Just found some statistics for you . I was kind of curious reading this because im preg with identicals and my mom had fraternal.


----------



## _Vicky_

have you just come off the pill - apparently that increases your risk. I am 36 and fell within the first month of coming off the pill and my sis has fraternals too - good luck xxx


----------



## pink380

Thanks guys,

I am currently 9 weeks pregnant at the moment. 

Had a missed m/c in April 2008 and tried again for 10 months to conceive. We decided to call it a day (have dd 11 and ds6) and I went on the mini pill for one month only as I thought it was making me feel down. Within the next month we were discussing other forms of contraception and we were "not" being careful a couple of times that month and low and behold I get a BFP. We are truly delighted but got a shock after 10 months of nothing.

So I was on the mini pill for one month (not sure if this increases my chances). 

Have a scan next wednesday and we are terrified at the thoughts of it due to the mmc but trying to stay positive. Me and hubby both agreed that twins would be lovely now as this will be my last pregnancy as I will be 37 next year this will be my 3rd section if all goes well and also the age gap between this one and the last will be 7 years which is a lot in my opinion and I sometimes sit there and think about this baby not having a playmate LOL in 5 years time as my son will be hitting the teenage years...


----------



## pink380

Another thing that got me thinking about twins was my pregnancy tests were so strong, I normally have cycles between 32-36 days and thought I was late due to the month on the pill and I tested on day 40. I dont think the pee even hit the stick and the line was there and very strong indeed. I then went to the doctor and told her that when I m/c the lines were faint on them tests and asked her to do a test in the surgery. She had warned me that the surgerys tests are rubbish compared to the shops and always come up fainter so I was not to panic. She did the test and said "congrats you def are preg AND THAT IS A STRONG ONE FOR A DOCTORS ONE" LOL..... That is when I thought "could it be twins". But I dont have a single symptom, never did since day one, I have so much energy I dont know what to do with myself LOL. I would be worried if symptoms had dissappeared but they were never there to begin with lol.... Only time will tell until we wait for the scan. Thanks guys.


----------



## _Vicky_

I know people say with twins you get more symptoms but I only had two weeks of feeling sick and was actually sick only a few times. This is my first pregnancy though so not a clue - my sister said her twin pregnancy (she had a three year old daughter too at the time she fell with twins) was more symptomatic xxx


----------

